# Graham crackers



## Reegan

Hello,Quick question, are graham crackers a really safe IBS food. I bought some cinnamon graham crackers and want to eat them all the time but am worried if they have whole wheat flour in them. The package says wheat flour and they look brown so I was wondering if it is whole wheat? I am living in Japan and find it difficult to find things to eat at times. What cooked veggies are safe?Thanks


----------



## Heather Van Vorous

Hi - graham crackers are really well-tolerated by most IBS folks. They're brown from the graham flour, not from whole wheat.For veggies, what you want to watch out for is high levels of insoluble fiber, or sulfur. Veggies with a lot of soluble fiber are much safer. In general, cooking any vegetable will minimize the risks from both the insoluble fiber and sulfur, so there aren't very many veggies that you can't ever eat at all. For a list of soluble/insoluble fiber foods and veggies, check here web page Best,Heather


----------

